# Topeka Kansas "the Mid-west Race"



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Tomorrow is the Mid West Topeka race . Is there anyone on here going to race this one or maybe some of you that are close would go see the release . I hear this is a big one . 

The wind is in our favor too . South @14mph to 16 mph. That should make for a fast race. We've got a few club birds in this one , and me and my Daughter have 2 in the race total. 506 miles for us.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Good luck,, may the pigeon gods shine on you and let you get'em on the day!!!! Ya-hoo pigeons!!!! Wish I lived close,, I bet that's a awesome site to see!!!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not in the race this year. However next year I will be the 1st place winner!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how you both do. I wish I was closer to see it -- and enter birds


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I wish but we didn't have an old bird season, and if I didn't have to work on the morning I would love to see it.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

It is something to see. All those birds that ultimately have to go in every direction. We have a club and combine race tomorrow so we opted to not send any. Good luck to those who did.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes . I've never been a big fan of this race and in past times I've sent my best but always had a hard race and got birds on the second day . Last week was a 373 mile race and I sent my best to that one and I ended up with a first club by 2 minutes 7 seconds and 12th in the Indianhead Country Combine . 
I've got a hen and a cock in this race tomorrow both on wooden eggs so we will see what they can do. 
My Daughter is leading our club in the Champion Loft Category with 6568. points for 110 clocking and Goldwing loft is right behind her with 6557. points for 93 clocking's. We knew Goldwing would pass her up because he shipped 10 to her 1 for tomorrow, but She didn't want to risk any of her best birds just for the award. Live to race a different day I guess. You got to respect that and she is only 13 years old too. 

I was hoping some body close to Topeka would chime in for an up close report.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

506 miles that's a perfect distance you should do great in the race, good luck.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Just called the release hot line and they are holding the birds till Sunday.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Judging by the weather we had this morning, that's probably a good idea. (Im 60 miles west of a Topeka.) Sunday's weather is supposed to be much better)


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John said:


> Judging by the weather we had this morning, that's probably a good idea. (Im 60 miles west of a Topeka.) Sunday's weather is supposed to be much better)


The radar shows a big storm just about to reach you in Manhattan but its looks clear up north. Still AMES IOWA ST PAUL MN are for casting T storms and rain for tomorrow too . I check the weather on Weather underground to get the whole race course view. This race in infamous for hold overs. That's 1 reason I don't like it and unless the Mid West people called the hold over and not just our federation we would be out the money paid to be in the "Mid West " race.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I hate getting all pumped up,, only to be put on hold for weather delays!! Looks like another night of no sleep for ya!! I guess its better safe than sorry though!!!! Still sending your some good luck on the wing for tomorrow!! Hopefully you get'em on the day tomorrow,, rise to the front of the pack and top of the sheet!!!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

pigeonflier said:


> I hate getting all pumped up,, only to be put on hold for weather delays!! Looks like another night of no sleep for ya!! I guess its better safe than sorry though!!!! Still sending your some good luck on the wing for tomorrow!! Hopefully you get'em on the day tomorrow,, rise to the front of the pack and top of the sheet!!!


Thanks, looks like the entire race is on hold till tomorrow. They say it only takes one!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The birds were let up at 6:15 good luck to all that are racing.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Good luck Eric.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I just clocked my first bird at 15:37:07 . 54 mph for 506 miles from Topeka. Second bird in the club so far.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

ERIC K said:


> I just clocked my first bird at 15:37:07 . 54 mph for 506 miles from Topeka. Second bird in the club so far.


That's really good....1500+ YPM. You guys must have caught the wind just right. I've heard some in the 250 mile range were much slower going to eastern Iowa. I've never had much luck in this race so I'm not a big fan but I sure know how tough it can be....Congrats!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

1500+ YPM that's real good for a 500 mile race, wonder how many birds they had this year. I like this race it's the only race of it's kind in this part of the country, but then I took 4th place over all in 2011 witch makes it even more exiting. Cant wait to see how you did when the official report comes out.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys . My Daughters birds is still out, we only had one each in this so one of two is good. I've lost real good birds in this race before so not a big fan of it ether and I would say I got lucky today . Me and one other guy clocked a few seconds apart but he is 5 miles longer so I'm sure I'll get second club. My bird was a 2013 hatch too.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

ERIC K said:


> Thanks guys . My Daughters birds is still out, we only had one each in this so one of two is good. I've lost real good birds in this race before so not a big fan of it ether and I would say I got lucky today . Me and one other guy clocked a few seconds apart but he is 5 miles longer so I'm sure I'll get second club. My bird was a 2013 hatch too.


That kind of race for a yearling......that's a bird to be proud of!


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

ERIC K said:


> I just clocked my first bird at 15:37:07 . 54 mph for 506 miles from Topeka. Second bird in the club so far.


Right on man!!!! Congrats are in order!! That's no small deed getting a day bird on the 500!! Hats off to you,, I hope you do good on the sheet also!!!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Congrats*, A job well done for both you and the bird. I hope your daughter sees her bird in the morning.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Congrats Eric! Thats awesome!


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

is anyone flying that race in 800-900-1000miles category?


----------



## GrLkLoft (Apr 30, 2012)

ERIC K said:


> Thanks guys . My Daughters birds is still out, we only had one each in this so one of two is good. I've lost real good birds in this race before so not a big fan of it ether and I would say I got lucky today . Me and one other guy clocked a few seconds apart but he is 5 miles longer so I'm sure I'll get second club. My bird was a 2013 hatch too.


Did your daughter's bird ever make it back?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

There is a yellow bird hanging around the loft, with the band 431 couldnt read the first part. Im hoping it will trap in so I can get it to its owner.... I assume it came from this race it is a yearling.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

GrLkLoft said:


> Did your daughter's bird ever make it back?


The race was Sunday and her bird clocked in at 10:55 Monday. So 14 th place in our small club, but because she only sent the one she lost out to Goldwing loft for the club Champion Loft . I got second place in the club I clocked 4 seconds before Goldwing but he has 6 miles on me . I'm just happy to have done this well , even though we had the wind in our favor the first 2 bird clocked were 1 hour+ ahead of the rest . I sent in the results tonight so I think it will be a week for them to merge all the files.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

We didn't send many but we're racing against many other clubs so it will be fun to see the results. My Daughter is CC loft at # 14 place. Not bad for a 13 year old .


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Congrats Eric!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats! To you both - and the birds


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> We didn't send many but we're racing against many other clubs so it will be fun to see the results. My Daughter is CC loft at # 14 place. Not bad for a 13 year old .


At 13 I placed 115th overall for the 500 from Topeka  congrats to you guys but I'm laying the smack down next year


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> At 13 I placed 115th overall for the 500 from Topeka  congrats to you guys but I'm laying the smack down next year


That's a great place for anyone. I sent in our club results should know how me and Les placed in a week. There were still waiting on the Western clubs.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I like having a guy in the same area to measure my birds by. My daughter was holding back this year and sent an average bird because last year she lost a good grizzle that was a 300 mile young bird winner and flew real good till Topeka
. my bird this year was lucky hooked up with one of Les Riley birds right out of the crate and held on for the ride.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> I like having a guy in the same area to measure my birds by. My daughter was holding back this year and sent an average bird because last year she lost a good grizzle that was a 300 mile young bird winner and flew real good till Topeka
> . my bird this year was lucky hooked up with one of Les Riley birds right out of the crate and held on for the ride.


If my life settles down I foresee alot of tosses from where my daughter is moving grand island Nebraska it should give me a decent line of flight I hope! Get my birds to know Nebraska like the back of their wing?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm about the shortest person in the race and next year I'm going to send a bunch of speed bird, I plan on winning it, in 2011 I placed 4th and 30th next year look out.
Dave


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*2014 Classic*

I have had a tough time getting good returns from the Classic also. This year I sent my 3 fastest. Our birds were accidently released saturday morning, turns out the driver didnt know about the massive release and did not call the secretary before the release like he was suppose to. So no Midwest this year. So it was just a club race. My birds did manage to take the top 2 spots but I was really looking forward to the big race, bittersweet but I will take it anyway.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I did good in the combine and federation with my one bird but haven't seen the total resulted yet.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> I did good in the combine and federation with my one bird but haven't seen the total resulted yet.


You guys whooped up on the west for sure ! 1100 ypm over here 4 day birds.

It sounds like it was great I did not race the Omaha trailer accidentally released on Saturday which sucks that is a lot of birds! My birds would have been on that trailer!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

So if i read that right you finished 10 overall, if that,s you I would say you did great.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep 10th place overall and 2nd in the 500 mile category. I'm pretty happy with that . there was 3878 birds. My personal best I would say.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Congrats Eric, that's fantastic


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Eric. That is an absolute fantastic result, which may not be fully appreciated by many who have never flown in such a race. Almost 4,000 birds, and they are flying in all different directions. To have a single entry finish in that position is truly exceptional.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys . it's a personal best for me.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

That's great! Maybe next year I'll have the guts to send some again. I haven't sent any for two years....too tough, so I know what an accomplishment it is.


----------

